# us pier boys can grouper fish too!!!



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Gene Sullivan is doing very well!:bowdown

also, George Shwartz caught the first cobia of the year, 33lbs...

this was monday, by the way.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

first cobia of the year for who/what? pier fishers? it would have had to have been like 10 days ago cuz full pull snagged a couple; tommy at outcast apparently got one.

that is a stud grouper, it came off the pier?!?!?!?!?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i know, tommy caught the first boat fish last week...

from what i'm told they have been seeing 4-5 grouper a day, swimming on top riding swells from the south east.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That is COOL!!!

I wonder why they are suddenly being seen, even in small numbers?

They must be hunting the endangered Red Snapper.

Jim


----------



## crazy fish (Oct 4, 2007)

i was out there last sunday and saw 2 grouper just chillen and swimmin along the pier, couldnt get them to eat anything though


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a nice grouper! Congratulations.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

They should put that picture in hook, line, and sinker next week.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Every year while Cobia fishing we see grouper swimming up and down the beach. Never try to hook them but they are there. I really don't know why they are there must be transitioning from the bays to the gulf. Kind of weird. Cool you were able to hook one. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

In the words of Rick Murphy, "Thats a grouper there!"

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

just to let y'all know, that's not me in the picture, that's Gene Sullivan... hell, i wasn't even there.... i just thought it was cool.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

on a serious note.... why not throw a ling jig?... i mean, you already have one tied on???..

if i had an eel handy i'd chunk that at 'em...

have you ever bottom fished with a live eel?... best hold on tight when you do.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TYLER MASSEY (Tmass) took the pic!:bowdown


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish:bowdown

Don't eat him...

Grouper caught that close to the beach could be contaminated with tourist pee.

Deliver him to me and I willl dispose of him properly.....:hungry


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

grouper are common this time of year moving to the bays to spawn...capt. wes talks about it all the time. we've caught 'em on jigs cobe fishing before..that's a damn fine one for sure. If someone will email me that original pic, we could probably get that in the Action Spotter...great shot.

buck


----------



## gccs07 (Nov 20, 2007)

It was the craziest thing I had ever seen. Some guys down toward Fort Pickens. Were wadding out into the water and gigging them within 75 ft of the beach. All were about 24'. The grouper would actually swim up to them. They gigged 3-4 in about 30min.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man thats great. Big fish, happy guy!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Them groupedy groups are finiky, I watched Travis(freespool) Drop a big freelined shrimp in front of one, no response.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty sure they spawn well offshore mostlyduring Feb/March...Ibelieve that's the reason for the offshore closure...Those fish on the beach are almostall smallerfemales-(they change into males as they get older & bigger ~30in.I think), &they are either heading offshore to spawn,or returning from the spawn...I'd be curious ifit was full of eggs or not..If anyone knows the guy that cleaned itcan you find out???


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/19/2008)*
> 
> this was monday, by the way.


actually, it was tuesday...



> *The Blue Hoo (3/19/2008)*first cobia of the year for who/what? pier fishers? it would have had to have been like 10 days ago cuz full pull snagged a couple; tommy at outcast apparently got one.
> 
> that is a stud grouper, it came off the pier?!?!?!?!?


10 days ago?? the first ling was caught sunday. that would be 3 days ago. and that wasnt by tommy. it was by a man named keith who was onboard tommy's cabo.

and full pull was monday.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (3/19/2008)*
> ...




The more he talks the more obvious it is that he has no idea what he is talking about. Maybe the cobia caught on Tommy's boat was caught off Blue Hoo's secret spot where his buddy saw two a couple weeks ago that they are going to win the tournament with....


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (3/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (3/19/2008)*
> ...




I agree. And Full Pull caught ONE not a couple. Apparently he doesn't cobia fish much


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (3/19/2008)*
> ...


close enough:doh


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (3/19/2008)*
> ...


Obviously he doesn't cobia fish much, but I bet if you give him a few minutes he can research some info on cobia on the internet and this post it on here so it appears he knows everything...


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats too cool! I wish we still had a pier long enough to get past the swell and white water.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

forget the cobia....

all i know is that Freespool and i were on the RFRA show sunday night, and JoeZ said BALLS on live TV,... now that WAS FUNNY:bowdown:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice grouper:clap


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I was watching that, and I wanted to kick that guys ass who called in about the snapper closure. I think Paul and JoeZ were also ready to fight.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yall need to back off Woody. 



Nice Grouper, would you guys try to hook me if I swam out around the pier with a hawaiian sling?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (3/19/2008)*I was watching that, and I wanted to kick that guys ass who called in about the snapper closure. I think Paul and JoeZ were also ready to fight.


ooh, but it 'twas one of our very own!... Mr. LBhuntley... COME ON DOWN...YOU'RE NOW A CONTESTANT IN..... THE ASSHAT OF THE YEAR AWARD!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

You have to be 300yds from the pier. If you swam out there with a hawaiin sling, It wouldn't be pleasant.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/19/2008)*You have to be 300yds from the pier. If you swam out there with a hawaiin sling, It wouldn't be pleasant.


THAT, AND TECHNICALLY YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO SPEARFISH WITHIN 100 YARDS OF ANY PUBLIC BEACH, STATE/NATIONAL PARK, OR FISHING PIER.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (3/19/2008)*Yall need to back off Woody.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Grouper, would you guys try to hook me if I swam out around the pier with a hawaiian sling?


 

yeah you'd get hit w/ a cobe jig and the people that run the pier would probably call the cops. last year some dude swam out under the pier w/ a gig and got a sheepie. they were looking for him but he snuck outta there before they could get him.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Well mister huntley, you sir are an ass hat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

seriously though, JoeZ and Capt. Redman are a trip.... definatly some of the funniest people i've ever met... if you couldn't tell, i was laughing 95% of the time during the show.:letsdrink


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I missed the show, what exactly did he say?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

He said the snapper closure was necessary and based on sound scientific data.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it was something along the lines of...

lbhuntley: "...well if the recreational fishermen keep pushing for a longer snapper season, then the feds will put the limits to zero..."

JoeZ: "...while they're at it, why don't they grab us by the balls and cut them off too!..."...

it was something like that..... i almost spit my water across the table...:letsdrink


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (3/19/2008)*He said the snapper closure was necessary and based on sound scientific data.




yep sounds like an asshat to me,


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Joez and Paul are my Hero's:bowdown


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

There were two grouper that came in on top, they pretty much got bombed by everyone and were going toward bottom when gene hooked up on that one. when he was walkin to put it in the cooler the first cobia poped up and was caught.

btw that pic was taken on my cell phone.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (3/19/2008)*Yall need to back off Woody.


You get the cobia reports a little off and everyone is calling for your head. Y'all givewoody a break, he has been off line for a few days.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If there are other photos of Gene and the grouper, send them my way.

If I can't get it in the HLS, I'm always looking for pics for Florida Fishing Weekly and Hooked Up -- the new Florida edition should be out this week by the way and Chris Phillips has a photo on the cover I believe. 

It ain't him -- but it's a Hot Spot for sure.


----------



## fishing_queen (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Boardfeet (3/19/2008)*Nice fish:bowdown
> 
> Don't eat him...
> 
> ...


 

Hilarious! That is awesome:letsdrink


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

Dem groupas rtryin to be like dem lemons


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I see a hobby emerging.Sight fishing for grouper, man, that would be so fun on light tackle.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried a shimano butterfly jig out there for grouper? Nice catch BTW:letsdrink


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> The more he talks the more obvious it is that he has no idea what he is talking about. Maybe the cobia caught on Tommy's boat was caught off Blue Hoo's secret spot where his buddy saw two a couple weeks ago that they are going to win the tournament with....





> Obviously he doesn't cobia fish much, but I bet if you give him a few minutes he can research some info on cobia on the internet and this post it on here so it appears he knows everything...


How ironic...now thats funny right there!:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a nice grouper for sure. Those pier guys may get pushy around cobia season but damn they know their stuff.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

yep I thought I knew a bunch of awesome fisherman because they could catch fish off a boat growing up, (not saying there's not great fisherman on boats) but when I started pier fishing I was amazed, Definitely a bunch of the most skilled I've ever seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Glad to hear the action is heating up on the piers! Man Im going crazy whishing I could be there staring for hours! Have they caught one of Okaloosa or PC?


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome picture, especially for a cell phone. Very nice grouper too. Congrats!:clap


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

What's up Chris, how's the desert? You're not missing much yet, just cold, muddy water. No cobias caught at OIP or PC, But should happen this weekend. John wants to take the boat Saturday, but I kinda want to fish the pier. I'll let you know when something happens.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *[email protected] (3/20/2008)*Glad to hear the action is heating up on the piers! Man Im going crazy whishing I could be there staring for hours! Have they caught one of Okaloosa or PC?


The only pier left in P.C is the park pier.It only extends out to the backside of the bar.No cobias yet.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont worry Howard soon you guys will be known as PierWorld for fisherman like Disneyworld is to kids. Might have to move.


----------

